# Problem with electronic weighing scale



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a 40 kg. Capacity electronic weighing machine. When switched on, it displays four zeros, as is normal, bur after a moment the display starts fluctuating, with a minus sign and is never steady. when I press Tare zero button, it shows zeros in the display for a moment and starts fluctuating.If weight is put on the weighing platform it shows about 65% of the actual weight and that too fluctuating in a range of about 55% to 65%.Please advise remedial steps, if possible Thanks.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

what is the make and model of the scales and how long have you had it ?


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

I've seen this many times when I was working and it sounds like the load cell in the scale is bad or it needs to be recalibrated


----------



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

oksteve, I'm based in India. The scale is about 3 yrs old and its brand name is ' Fine' with 40 kg capacity.Thanks.


----------



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

sixpack, can you tell me where to look for 'load cell' in the scale, in order to replace it. Further, how can I recalberate it. Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the load cell is damaged, you'd be MUCH better off simply buying a new scale. Installing and calibrating it will be an expensive proposition.


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

devagral,
The load cell is the only part attached to the platter you'll see about (4) four wires coming from it, most of the time they are pretty costly and secondly to calibrate the scale you'll need the weights to cover the scales' weight span and also need to know the diag. codes to recalibrate it. Thes load cells can be damaged by placing or dropping a well over capacity weight on the platter. Best bet... toss it and get another. LOL


----------



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

sixpack, I have opened the scale and found therein a plate with various components soldired to it.There is one component that I could not recognise, a black round thing having about 1.5'' diameter and 1/2'' thickness.I have weights for recaliberation.Is that thing 'load cell'? thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like the load cell to me. Is it mechanically connected to the weighing table and the frame?


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

devagral,
Sounds like you're on the right track. Now you need to get hold of the company that manufactures the scale and see if they will give you the procedure to recalberate the scale, if it's a newer scale it will be done thru a software routine, if older there will be a Diag. Switch/button or a jumper somewhere on the MB. Since your scale is 40 kg. (88.1Lbs) max range you'll need various weights from 0 -- 40 kg. Ask a Tech about the scale when you call the company about it, most Techs are willing to help you out. LOL


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A 40 kg scale can't be all that expensive, I'm not sure it's cost effective to try to fix it.


----------



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everybody, will decide future course of action and let you know.


----------

